# Problem: Wenn ich einen Link anklicke, dann öffnet sich Word!



## Einer von Vielen (20. Juni 2010)

*Problem: Wenn ich einen Link anklicke, dann öffnet sich Word!*

Also mein Problem ist Folgendes:
z.B. in Mass Effect 2 will ich die kostenlosen DLCs runterladen, was aber unmöglich ist, da wenn ich auf den Link für Inhalte zum herunterladen klicke öffnet sich Office Word (2007) und zeigt mir die Seite (Choose your language), die eigentlich im Browser erscheinen sollte, nun dort an.
Gut, dachte ich, ist wohl ein Einzelfall...bis heute:
Jetzt habe ich gerade die neuste Version von Fraps runtergeladen und spaßesthalber auf registrieren geklickt und wieder öffnet sich Word.

An was liegt das und wie kann ich das Problem beheben? - Denn es wird bestimmt noch öfters vorkommen...


----------



## jetztaber (20. Juni 2010)

*AW: Problem: Wenn ich einen Link anklicke, dann öffnet sich Word!*

Du solltest mal die Standardverknüpfungen überprüfen. Für den Browser sollten sie in etwa so aussehen wie hier:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Einer von Vielen (20. Juni 2010)

*AW: Problem: Wenn ich einen Link anklicke, dann öffnet sich Word!*

Danke für die Hilfe! Klappt jetzt alles bestens!

(kann geschlossen werden)


----------

